# Scottish referendum



## Vivjen (Sep 18, 2014)

The polls have closed; now the counting starts.
the results should be known between 6.30 and 7.30 am BST.

I think I will go to bed.....


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2014)

Tomorrow will bring us news we will never forget that's for sure,  regardless of which way the vote swings!


----------



## Pam (Sep 18, 2014)

Very true, hollydolly. Think I'll take my 'tablet' up to bed tonight as I've got a feeling I'll wake up early!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 18, 2014)

What do you all think will happen? My friends DH is from Scotland; retired university professor; he's hoping for independence. I don't know much about it either way but I'm curious to read more posts about it.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 18, 2014)

It's not for me to have a say in what should happen. I'm an interested bystander and I understand both sides of the issue, however there is a slogan that we learned as children that keeps going round and round in my head - _"United we stand, divided we fall."

_Emotionally I want Scotland to be part of the UK.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 18, 2014)

An interactive map showing declared results as they happen.
So far, a lot of No declarations but Glasgow, with a high population, has said Yes.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/scottish-referendum/results/


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 19, 2014)

It's all over. With 95% of the vote counted it's 55.43% for NO to independence.


----------



## Justme (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank goodness the Scots voted to stay as part of the UK. 'United we stand, divided we fall'.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2014)

I am absolutely delighted at the result for the Union, that Scotland will stay with us. However I am also anxious that Cameron makes good his promises for more devolution powers for England, Wales and N Ireland as well.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 19, 2014)

I wish that we had had the good sense not to split from England...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 19, 2014)

Why are you awake right now Ralphy? Are you in Hawaii?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Early to bed and early to rise and all that rot...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 19, 2014)

In my house early to bed is midnight and early to rise is 7 am.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 19, 2014)

You are the Devil's tool, and it shows...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 19, 2014)

That's me


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes, the Devil comes in strange forms...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes, you never know what form the Devil will take...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, it's all over for "a generation" or maybe longer. I'm not familiar with the particulars of yes or no, but it seems like it would have been a mess even if the only thing affected had been finances.

It will be interesting to see what the rest of our UK and Scot members have to say. And, drat, I have to go to work so won't even get to read about it here until I get home.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 19, 2014)

Relief, I think is the word, Georgia.

I felt that Independance was going to be very complicated; very expensive, and also divisive.
the world is complex enough; without us adding to it on our own borders.

So now it is down to constitutional change all over, allegedly.
the Welsh are feeling left out; the English don't want to pay for everything; so on it goes.....

General Election next May; heaven help us.
i may hibernate...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 19, 2014)

Well summed up Vivjen.  We're very relieved because although we live in Scotland, all our savings, pensions etc... are based in England.  We did not want the complications of a possible currency exchange rate,  commission charges,  double taxation agreements ... just to get our OWN money.


----------



## romfty (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes I too am pleased that the Scots have stayed with us............ but that fool Salmond has not finished meddling yet!


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 19, 2014)

Salmond has just resigned....


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Salmond has just resigned....



Perhaps Gordon Brown can become the first minister in Scotland?.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 19, 2014)

Alex Salmond hasn't actually resigned.  He has said that he won't seek re-election at the SNP party conference in November.  Till then, he is still First Minister.

I think that Gordon Brown belongs to the wrong party.


----------



## romfty (Sep 19, 2014)

Salmond has resigned form the !st  ministers position and leader of the SNP but will have to stay in post as first minister until his deputy officially accepts the position.............. it's all a bloody shame, Scotland could have eased into independence but the canny Scotch folk  read Salmond for what he is!!.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes, I'm glad that it was a NO vote after all. Scotland has been part of the United Kingdom [sounds nice doesn't it? like something from a fairy tale 'the white knight departed the united kingdom on his silver steed 'etc.] for hundreds of years, so it's a bit sad actually that one and half million people there wanted to split from us.I may never drink Scotch again in protest [hmmmn, we will see.]We are all better together as the slogan says.Some interesting political times up ahead though, as Scots MP's may not be able to vote in Westminster[the west Lothian  problem; Scottish MP's who have Scottish constituences getting to vote on say, health or education here and in Scotland] which would mean in effect, we could not have a Scot as PM [like Gordon Brown in the past.]Or in the Cabinet either!


----------

